# Ansco Shur Shot



## Gritts (Nov 12, 2009)

Has anyone had success shooting with this camera?  I have tried two rolls of film, one 100iso and one 400iso.  Each produces maybe one out of eight images, and the result is extremely, extremely faint.  Nothing substantial enough to pull a print from.

Am I doing something wrong?  I am developing the film according to the standards on the box.  For example, I put Arista 400 120 format in there, and develop it in  D76 1:9 dilution for 8-9 minutes - which works for all my other film.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mitica100 (Nov 12, 2009)

Make sure the shutter works properly (opens and closes instantly) and that all speeds are correct. Sometimes the mechanisms get gunked up and don't function as they should. That would be my first guess. Also, try to gently clean the lens with some alcohol and soft fabric like micofiber.


----------



## Gritts (Nov 12, 2009)

Mitica100 said:


> Make sure the shutter works properly (opens and closes instantly) and that all speeds are correct. Sometimes the mechanisms get gunked up and don't function as they should. That would be my first guess. Also, try to gently clean the lens with some alcohol and soft fabric like micofiber.



There is one set shutter speed, and I know for a fact that it opens and closes, I can see the light come through when I operate the camera without any film loaded, and the back open.  Also, I don't think there is a lens... it's a pinhole.. or a version of a pinhole.

Thanks


----------



## compur (Nov 12, 2009)

It has a lens. Or, it should have anyway.  It's not much -- a single element 
miniscus and it may be hidden behind the shutter but it does have a lens. 
 If yours doesn't have one, that may be the problem.


----------



## Mitica100 (Nov 12, 2009)

compur said:


> It has a lens. Or, it should have anyway.  It's not much -- a single element
> miniscus and it may be hidden behind the shutter but it does have a lens.
> If yours doesn't have one, that may be the problem.



Bingo! Yes, it has a simple lens behind the shutter. As the poster above said, without a lens. the camera might just not put enough light on the film.


----------



## Dwig (Nov 13, 2009)

You don't say under what conditions you made the exposures. So far, all the responses are based on the assumption that you were shooting outdoors on a reasonably bright day.

The Ansco Shur Shot, and all similar cameras of that period, would have been designed for use with ISO 25-50 films. They are generally set up to overexpose around one stop in full sun meaning that they are set to the Sunny-16 rule for "bright overcast" (roughly 1/50th @ f/8 to f/11). With modern ISO 100 films a shot in full sun should yield a image that is about 2-3 stops overexposed, a rather dense but easily prinable negative.


----------

